# New Heresy Chat - IRC



## Jezlad

I've had to add a new chatroom to the site. It isn't as functional as the previous one but code issues with that particular chat left no choice but to remove it. 


Here's a brief guide on the new chatroom.



> *Heresy-Online Warhammer 40k Chat*
> 
> 
> 
> The following three methods will all take you to the *Heresy Online Chatroom*.
> 
> *1) *Firstly, you can connect using an IRC client. This is the best method as the others can be buggy and unstable.
> 
> Set up your favourite IRC client to connect to:
> 
> *Server:* irc.choopa.net
> *Port:* 6667
> *Channel:* #heresyonline
> 
> *2)* If you have an IRC client installed, you might be able to connect to the chat right away by clicking on the link below.
> 
> Open Chat In Client
> 
> *3)* If you don't have an IRC client you can try the following java applet:
> 
> Heresy Java Chat Applet
> 
> Note: Clicking the above link might display a security exception. This is perfectly safe and normal, simply hit no and allow the program to run.


If you haven't got an IRC client I'd suggest either 

MIRC
Chatzilla (Firefox Extension)
HydraIRC

These will be the best option for joining the chat.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I commend you Jez, on your speedy setting up of an alternative chat. well done


----------



## World Eater XII

Fair enough...only if work let me DL it


----------



## when in doubt shoot!

I've been using mIRC for a while now, that's bloody awesome. Well done Jez on getting a replacement so quickly. I have fond memories of IRC shenanigans :biggrin:


----------



## dark angel

Bah, it won't work for me, even after I downloaded Java all I get each time is:

[18:07] Error : *** Banned: Temporary D-line 40000 min. - (r39/6318) Please change your real name to use this server. [drones/flooding] (2010/6/3 16.56) 

Anyone care to tell me why? Bloody confused by it.....


----------



## Baron Spikey

Same here, I've got the exact same problem a da.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

dark angel said:


> Bah, it won't work for me, even after I downloaded Java all I get each time is:
> 
> [18:07] Error : *** Banned: Temporary D-line 40000 min. - (r39/6318) Please change your real name to use this server. [drones/flooding] (2010/6/3 16.56)
> 
> Anyone care to tell me why? Bloody confused by it.....





Baron Spikey said:


> Same here, I've got the exact same problem a da.


are you guys running firefox? because if you are i would suggest getting the firefox add-on "Chatzilla" once you get it dowloaded, all you'll have to do is click on the "Open chat in client" link that Jez put up on the livechat page, and it'll automatically open up. then you can chat. I'm not sure about java though, it works for me...

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

That's what I'm using (Chatzilla) and this is the response when I click the link Jez put up



> *** Banned: Temporary D-line 40000 min. - (r39/6314) Please change your real name to use this server. [drones/flooding] (2010/6/2 22.25)
> [ERROR]Connection to irc://irc.choopa.net/ (irc://irc.choopa.net/) closed. [Help] Reconnecting in 15 seconds. [Cancel]


Edit: I get the same message when I use MIRC


----------



## Jezlad

You probably share an IP with someone that was banned. Its only a temp measure, but judging by the shit storm that went down last night after I spent 3 fucking hours trying to find a chat solution the new server change wont be any time soon.


----------



## Fallen

so this is only a temporary fix until we get something on the caliber of the previous chat system?

i can deal with that, if it turns into permanent im sure that the regular chat members, myself included, would not like it.

Edit: just ran the java - got booted like 30 seconds later - cant get back on...well looks like im not getting on chat til this is fixed (hopefully VERY SOON)


----------



## Jezlad

The server can't handle anything like the previous system, its simply too juicey to run without upgrading once more. Which isn't an option.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Jezlad said:


> You probably share an IP with someone that was banned. Its only a temp measure, but judging by the shit storm that went down last night after I spent 3 fucking hours trying to find a chat solution the new server change wont be any time soon.


That's weird because the nearest other heresy member to me lives over 15 miles away.


----------



## World Eater XII

All depends on your ISP server location, hell i could be sharing an IP with you!


----------



## dark angel

Nearest Heresy member to me is....Well, Cardiff maybe? Dunno. Using the room set up by WIDS currently, far from the best looking but it is an alternative I guess. I shall re-download Java or something tonight, perhaps that will help!


----------



## genesis108

The banned individual doesnt have to be a Heresy member. Remember, the IRC chat is on another server. Your next door neighbor could have been in another channel on the IRC server and been banned. Heresy or Non-Heresy means nothing on the IRC server.


----------



## Katie Drake

For those with a dynamic IP address, just unplug/turn off your modem for a bit and then start it up and you should be assigned a new IP address. Hopefully that one isn't banned, too.


----------



## genesis108

Try connecting here, and see if that works..

server: irc.accessirc.net
port: 6667
channel: #HeresyOnline


----------



## Red Corsairs

I've used IRC channels before and once you're used to them, they're not all that bad.


----------



## genesis108

IRC has it's perks. It's not all flashy and showy like the Flash chat we had...but it can do alot more. Most of the features of the Flash chat can be used still in IRC, but also now you can do File Transfers and such through the chat.


----------



## Katie Drake

IRC is a lot more reliable. Since it's such an old system, it tends to be pretty simple in a lot of ways, so it's easy to use and maintain. Once people give the new chat a try, they'll learn to like it.


----------



## ROT

i've got 476 days on my mIRC, joined your server and your channel and #heresyonline is empty and unregistered, anyone know why?


----------



## Katie Drake

ROT said:


> i've got 476 days on my mIRC, joined your server and your channel and #heresyonline is empty and unregistered, anyone know why?


Everyone must've left the room is all.


----------



## Azkaellon

Its because its Heresy_Online for the channel.....


----------



## ROT

Still no-one in those channels? 

Lets try and make it more active!


----------



## Jezlad

Click the chatroom link at the top. I've replaced it with a flash chat room because of all the moaning about being banned from IRC.


----------



## ROT

lameeee IRC is #1, used it for so long, it's just the best ;D


----------



## Jezlad

Not when users are banned from the rooms it isn't.


----------



## ROT

MEH, I spose, but if they're only banned from the room thats literally a 2 second fix, or are they banned from the server?

I see you've already had this discussion and i wont continue you it XD 

Wont be using the chatroom tho, i always have mIRC open, so it wouldn't affect my CPU usage joining the irc chatroom, but flash drains my cpu, ohwell.

^.^


----------



## Azkaellon

Jezlad said:


> Not when users are banned from the rooms it isn't.


I thought that was part of the fun playing "lets see who gets random banned" game D:

But the new chat is much much nicer then any of the old ones.


----------



## Doelago

The old good one was the best of them all, a lot of users, a lot of random "Got-thrown-out-from-the-chat" moments and just the awesomnes...

The new one aint bad, but it is missing something...


----------



## Fallen

the little annoying "bings" that went off whenever some1 posted?
*hint hint*

im fine with the new chat, 10x easier to get it to work than the previous 1, thanks Jez


----------



## ROT

Fallen said:


> the little annoying "bings" that went off whenever some1 posted?
> *hint hint*


that was highlighting  You can turn it off!


----------



## Starbuck

Hey guys i need some help here. The new chat wont display for me. I click the tab and all that shows up are the rules and the donate banner. I have the newest shockwave and newest adobe flash player. Any ideas?


----------



## Katie Drake

Starbuck said:


> Hey guys i need some help here. The new chat wont display for me. I click the tab and all that shows up are the rules and the donate banner. I have the newest shockwave and newest adobe flash player. Any ideas?


Don't type in a password when signing in and make sure your username doesn't have any spaces in it.


----------



## Starbuck

Signing in? Like to the site? It makes me put a password in


----------



## Katie Drake

Starbuck said:


> Signing in? Like to the site? It makes me put a password in


No, when you click the "Live Chat" button there should be a window that pops up asking for a username and password. Just put in username but don't put it a password.

If that fails, maybe try updating Java? I dunno.


----------



## Starbuck

Just updated java and cant get that little resign in thing to show. in ie or firefox


----------



## Katie Drake

Starbuck said:


> Just updated java and cant get that little resign in thing to show. in ie or firefox


If you're at your work computer maybe Flash stuff is blocked? I can't think of anything else.


----------



## Starbuck

the old chat worked and i have turned off pop up blocker among other things.


----------



## Katie Drake

Starbuck said:


> the old chat worked and i have turned off pop up blocker among other things.


Is it possible that the pop-up blocker is blocking the chat?


----------



## Starbuck

i turned it off. when i load the tab i see it at the bottom tyring to load a verify thing but then it loads the page with error


----------



## Katie Drake

I'm afraid I'm at a loss, then.  Maybe Jez or someone else that's technically minded can lend you a hand.


----------

